# Nicolai tandem fatbike



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Bike Check: Nicolai Tandem Fatbike | Hope Tech | Made in Barnoldswick, England


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice. But why? Not sure I get FatBikes - saw them racing at TORQ 12:12 and they looked like hard work.....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

sportsnapper said:


> Very nice. But why? Not sure I get FatBikes - saw them racing at TORQ 12:12 and they looked like hard work.....


That's cuz you don't have one 

Seriously, fat is great for tech terrain and loose soils, even on gravel it is a nicer ride than on skinny tires.

Not to mention, that is one beautiful fat tandem!

I'm digging on that fork, I sent the shop and Hope an email to find out if I can get one for my Jefe


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> That's cuz you don't have one
> 
> Seriously, fat is great for tech terrain and loose soils, even on gravel it is a nicer ride than on skinny tires.
> 
> ...


Noticed you sold you fat tandem can I ask why. We just sold our daVinci Sybiosis FST to go to a fat tandem so we can run 29" and fat tire. Should we just go with a 29er Symbiosis?


----------

